# Allergic reaction from DNP



## Picofuz

Hey fellows! It's been roughly a month since my last DNP run which ended up with allergy. Now today I thought, you know what, it is the time! Let's start it again. I took a 200mg pill at 1PM. Now it is 10:30PM and I feel like the allergic reaction (rash) is coming back again. Idk if I am like a retard or some kind of new living form or what, I just fo not get it, how in the **** could it happen again? Only from 200mgs? Like I am desperate.


----------



## Tren4Life

Man if you have to ask.


----------



## Bigwhite

Yes.......


----------



## Cake

You should have started taking anti-histamines for a few days before beginning your cycle and continuing it through to the end...


----------



## Iron1

How could it happen again?
Probably happened exactly the same way as it did the first time.

This thing sent you to the hospital on your first go-round.
DNP ain't for you buddy.


----------



## bugman

I completely agree with Iron1.   Play it safe.


----------



## stonetag

What's that saying?....if the shoe fits.


----------



## TriniJuice

Usually when i swim i drown but that doesn't keep me out the water......Retards-R-Us


----------



## Cobra Strike

dnp sucks anyway...drop it and start eating right


----------



## Stevethedream

Actually your not an idiot bud. It is proven that if you had a rash the first time when using, it's possible the second or next run you won't. Sometimes it may even take 3 or 4 runs until the rash doesn't appear. Question is, do u really wanna continue to pursue using dnp? If yes, than discontinue once again for about 2-3 weeks and try again. Repeat process until rash doesn't appear anymore. But like a few guys already said, it just may not be for you. It may sound contradicting what I'm saying, but you'll never know unless u give it a few more tries. Now, is it really worth knowing? Up to you but me personally I would stop. Just my opinion bud. Good luck!


----------



## Stevethedream

Totally didn't know u went to the hospital on your first run.........On second thought.....STOP IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## curtisvill

I had to read this thread just because of the title, but to answer your question, yes you are a retard. Stop the DNP and eat right. It is amazing what a good diet will do for you.


----------



## snake

With a vocabulary like that, I would say no. Uneducated? yes. Out and out stupid? yes, but not retarded.


----------



## SHRUGS

Hospital on first try and u wanted a second round!? Lol! What the flying fuk? Well, u either have giant balls or yes u are We Todd Did.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

lol mentally challenged not retarded , that's a harsh word


----------



## mickems

Who was it that said "Stupid is, as stupid does" ?


----------



## 11Bravo

The shit is straight poison


----------



## Maintenance Man

Haha you sound like me. Man I tried DNP and the 1st 2 times it fuuuuuukked me up bad. Rash across my whole body. I had to go to the Dr and get prednisone. Now I did take it again after that and have had no ill effects on several runs. Idk why it doesn't do that to me now tho. Weird chit main


----------



## Dbolitarian

Lol these fools are crazy as ****.  Nah buy for real, just play it safe.  You never know honestly. 
Ditch it, eat right, cardio, lift. 
Oh and did I mention eat right?


----------



## liteo

Picofuz said:


> I feel like the allergic reaction (rash) is coming back again.



Given no one gave you a comprehensive answer ... 

Dinitrophenol causes degranulation (mainly from mast cells) wich causes various compounds, including histamines, to be released. It's your body's sensibility to histamines that may induce this rash (no rash if you're less sensitive). *2-4 DNP can be dealt with the same way you deal with any other alergens.*

In my case, I started a DNP run (without any anti histamine on the side ; I never had a rash in my life) and had a rash 7 days in. I immediately stoppped. Treated myself with loratadine. Waited one week after the rash disappearance. Re Started my run while continuing taking loratadine : everything went well.

Did one more run since without any problem or complication ; just had to add loratadine to the mix (Vit C, Vit E, Melatonin, Alpha R Lipoic Acid, Acetyl L Carnitin and Loratadine).

Good luck !


----------



## liteo

Should be dealt with like any other alergen, for the alergenic sides, but with * extreme caution * on dosages, etc ... (off course)


----------



## jyoung8j

Just ditch the shit!!!


----------



## wabbitt

My wife glanced over, saw the title of the thread, and casually responded, "well, if you have to ask"


----------



## Dbolitarian

Nice liteo.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Interesting first 2 posts but nice.


----------

